# Anyone using a Logitech Harmony remote with a Roamio?



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

I was thinking about picking up a Harmony 700 or 650 and wondering if it will work well with the Roamio.


----------



## Zooks527 (Oct 19, 2010)

My Harmony 700 works fine. IIRC, I had to do a bit of specific command training (it's been a while) but I have no issues at all.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

Works fine on the ONE.


----------



## Sportsnut (Apr 11, 2014)

Zooks527 said:


> My Harmony 700 works fine. IIRC, I had to do a bit of specific command training (it's been a while) but I have no issues at all.


Good to hear, thanks. My wife seems to have gotten down how to use everything in my setup now so not sure if using a Harmony will be more complicated than just using the individual remotes.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Sportsnut said:


> I was thinking about picking up a Harmony 700 or 650 and wondering if it will work well with the Roamio.


yep it works but IR is really weak so had to get IR extender (via TiVo's store, ridiculous price + shipping).


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a Harmony Ultimate, and it works fine with my Roamio. The remote talks over RF to a hub, which has IR emitters to control the devices (such as TiVo). The hub can also deal with Bluetooth controllers like on the PS3. The hub is configured over WiFi. I am not sure how easy it is to set it up with the different TiVo IR code sets, since I just had it import all the settings from a Harmony 880, which was previously programmed for the code set I am using on the Roamio.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

My Harmony One works fine with the Roamio Pro and Pioneer Elite receiver and Sony HDTV that operate with it.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## haleysj (Jan 10, 2003)

Longtime harmony remote user. Just set up a 650 wIth the roamio, no issues. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I use a Harmony 890 & works fine. I customized & organized buttons as I always have done.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I think that the only changes to the IR codes at least since the Series 2 have been to add new codes, such as the A B C D buttons on the Premier. I use my old Series 2 remotes all the time with my new TiVo models.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

I have and do own several Logitech Harmony remotes including the 889, 890 1000 and 900. The 890 and 900 are RF and have a IR blaster that transmits the codes to the cable box.

Today I am getting a Tivo via UPS. I am hoping that the Tivo remote will control power to the receiver and tv and volume on the receiver. If not I have the slider remote arriving on Friday which is a learning remote. 

I have had tivo before and did use the peanut. I love the peanut as it is comfortable to hold and easy to use. Once I get the set up I can give a better comparison. I can tell you that the Logitech is a great remote especially if you have a complex system, switching between inputs and turning on different equipment. But i am hoping with the Romeo I wont need to switch back to appleTV and I rarely watch DVDs anymore.


----------



## jcmeyer5 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have used a Logitech (720 I think) with the Roamio in my limited time with the box (under a month... and I STILL don't have that darned cable card yet... darn you Frontier!). I am trying to find a way to ditch it though... not that it hasn't been a good remote, but it is entirely too much for what we do. We have 3 input sources... a game console, AppleTV, and the TiVo. The stock Roamio unit nearly does everything I need... EXCEPT changing the input on the AVR. So I am going to give the Slide Pro a whirl.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The main adavantage my Harmony One has over the TiVo remote is discrete buttons for turning Closed Caption on/off and the 8 seconds back 30 seconds forward sequence I use when watching football.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Where does one find the Roamio in the database? I tried a couple of semi-obvious places (DVR doesn't seem to be a category), namely PVR and Digital Set-Top Box, usinf Roamie Pro as the model, but in both cases it doesn't seem to know what it is...i.e., it doesn't have any remote commands programmed in. So obviously I'm missing something...


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Where does one find the Roamio in the database? I tried a couple of semi-obvious places (DVR doesn't seem to be a category), namely PVR and Digital Set-Top Box, usinf Roamie Pro as the model, but in both cases it doesn't seem to know what it is...i.e., it doesn't have any remote commands programmed in. So obviously I'm missing something...


PVR (Personal Video Recorder) is what Harmony uses to refer to DVRs.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

iconoclast said:


> PVR (Personal Video Recorder) is what Harmony uses to refer to DVRs.


I tried, but it just puts it in as a generic device that it needs to learn the commands for.

It's weird, in all my years of using Harmonies I've never had this problem.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

I do and have nothing but problems with them, my harmony touch will become unresponsive and not send commands for minutes at a time and queue them up, then vomit them all out at once.., I had both of my remotes replaced and one even upgraded but still have the same problem... Their support is useless


----------



## coolpal (Mar 3, 2010)

Keith Elkin said:


> I do and have nothing but problems with them, my harmony touch will become unresponsive and not send commands for minutes at a time and queue them up, then vomit them all out at once.., I had both of my remotes replaced and one even upgraded but still have the same problem... Their support is useless


I am using my harmony touch (ultimate really) to control the roamio and old 650 to control the mini and face no issues mostly.
One time i had an issue where TIVO Roamio wouldn't respond to the remote (even the tivo remote) but fixed it self after a few minutes.
Another time I had audio cut out both on main DVR and mini and was fixed by getting into the non-hd (legacy) tivo menu

regarding the issue above... if your setup is like mine and the touch doesn't directly talk to the tivo via IR and instead uses wifi to talk to the hub, maybe your wifi has a hand in the issue?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Where does one find the Roamio in the database? I tried a couple of semi-obvious places (DVR doesn't seem to be a category), namely PVR and Digital Set-Top Box, usinf Roamie Pro as the model, but in both cases it doesn't seem to know what it is...i.e., it doesn't have any remote commands programmed in. So obviously I'm missing something...


Did you use the model number, TCD840300?


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

coolpal said:


> One time i had an issue where TIVO Roamio wouldn't respond to the remote (even the tivo remote) but fixed it self after a few minutes.


I had the same issue this morning; had to powercycle the TiVo to set things right again. It was serious enough that my Mini stopped responding until I pulled the plug and restarted the box (anyone else experience this? It's the first time I've encountered it).

But in general, I use the Harmony Ultimate and it works like a champ. The Roamio is a supported device right out of the gate, and you can map whatever screen buttons you want in whatever order you want. It's pricey, but it's hard to put a value on the WAF that a button labeled "Watch TV" that turns everything on, and a button labeled "Watch Blu-Ray" that switched everything needed to watch a movie, offers.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

comedian999 said:


> I had the same issue this morning; had to powercycle the TiVo to set things right again. It was serious enough that my Mini stopped responding until I pulled the plug and restarted the box (anyone else experience this? It's the first time I've encountered it).
> 
> But in general, I use the Harmony Ultimate and it works like a champ. The Roamio is a supported device right out of the gate, and you can map whatever screen buttons you want in whatever order you want. It's pricey, but it's hard to put a value on the WAF that a button labeled "Watch TV" that turns everything on, and a button labeled "Watch Blu-Ray" that switched everything needed to watch a movie, offers.


I see two Harmonies with Ultimate in their names. The Ultimate One and the Ultimate Home. I gather the Home can do IR or RF. Which one are you happy using?


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

fred2 said:


> I see two Harmonies with Ultimate in their names. The Ultimate One and the Ultimate Home. I gather the Home can do IR or RF. Which one are you happy using?


The Ultimate Home. The remote sends RF to the base, then blasts IR from the base and IR emitters. I originally bought it to solve a unique HTPC issue, but when I replaced the HTPC with the TiVo, it's worked great.


----------

